# Ariens out of tractor Buisness



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

Well it looks like Ariens is out of the tractor buisness all together. There site has been updated and it looks like they will not be producing any tractor models of any kind this year. First Ariens gets ride of the Gravely tractors now they get ride of all models of there own brand of tractor. Oh well another tractor that will be missed. At least in my Book.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Just took a look at their website. Though it seems that they're not producing any more of the conventional front engine tractors, they're at least increasing their ztr line with some upscale additions. Maybe they're trying to get into the commercial ztr market.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Ariens had a nice garden tractor back in the late 70's.But they seemed to just stop selling after that.Maybe they come up with a few more snow blower models now.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ariens made great tractors with the GT and YT series machines. The Gravelys were and are the kind of machine that legends are made of. I gotta wonder why they would kill off the tractor line, unless the ZTRs are that hot a market now. I don't see them much in my area except for the commercial lawn guys and they are running much bigger stuff than what Ariens makes.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *Ariens made great tractors with the GT and YT series machines. The Gravelys were and are the kind of machine that legends are made of. I gotta wonder why they would kill off the tractor line, unless the ZTRs are that hot a market now.*


My guess would be their price would be prohibitive to the ever growing competition that's out there. Look at what JD did to address that segment of the market, they introduced the L series.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The old Ariens GT and YT tractors are not comparable to Deere's "L" series or Cub's 1500 series. They were heavy duty garden tractors more comparable to Deere's GTs and Cub's 3000s. Their prices were competitive at least back in the 1970's and 1980's. Can't really say what prices were recently as the only local Ariens dealer I knew of switched to Snapper around 10 years ago. I still see used Ariens GTs around for sale at various dealers. I probably should look to see if I can get one real cheap!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Not to worry! Remember the once mighty Bolens tractors? Soon you may see an Ariens or Gravely name on some cheap a$$ crap in your local box store!


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Box stores*

Ariens tried the Box store thing with there Mack line. That was sold in box stores for a year or two.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Not to worry! Remember the once mighty Bolens tractors? Soon you may see an Ariens or Gravely name on some cheap a$$ crap in your local box store! *


It's a shame, but they gotta do what they gotta do to sell tractors. It's an ever changing market place.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *It's a shame, but they gotta do what they gotta do to sell tractors. It's an ever changing market place. *


Yes it is. People now realy don't want to spend real money on something that will last. If something breaks, they just toss it out, and by another. Cars, tractors, toasters, mixers[except for some of us ] I just can't get myself into that mold. The bad part is that I just don't have the budjet for new, high qualty stuff. Thats why I buy old. I CAN afford a 60 year old mower. I can afford a 50 year old tractor. I can afford a 20 year old mower. I can also afford a new throwaway mower, but just can't bring myself to do it. Guess I am just old fashend.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

When I was looking at Lawn Tractors last year (from March - August), I looked at about all the tractors out there JD, Cub Cadet, Ariens, Simplicity, Sears, Snapper etc. I thought the Ariens Lawn Tractor from last year looked like a good machine for the list price. I really wanted to look at one, but the nearest dealer was 50 mi away, and did not have any in when I called.


----------

